# Lets see those silver?



## MBhorses (Oct 23, 2007)

Hello,

love to see those silvers.

tell us their parents colors

here is our silver dapple.her sire is bay pinto dam is dapple grey. We want to show her now and bred her later on.


----------



## nootka (Oct 23, 2007)

Sire:



(smoky black)

Dam:



(chestnut w/flaxen m/t and carrying silver, obviously):

Foal:






I believe he is smoky in addition to the silver black.

Liz M.


----------



## Warpony (Oct 23, 2007)

This is my late shetland pony, Jamie, a silver bay:






I have no idea what colour his father was, but this is him and his mother, so pretty clear what colour SHE was, hehehe:






This is my pet quality silver bay gelding, Sparrow:











His sire was a black and white paint and his dam was... well, this is her butt in the foreground of this picture (I do have permission from his breeder to post photos with her in them), so what ever colour that is. She looked like a dun, I think, but with the washed out mane and tail colour:






It's my least favorite colour and yet I can't seem to avoid having at least one silver around at all times.



:

I mean, it is a lovely colour, but... All I ever wanted was just a plain old bay, lol.


----------



## Jill (Oct 23, 2007)

I really love silver, so have a few



: On some of the horses, I'm just going by the colors the parents are listed as. I haven't seen some of them to confirm... you know a silver bay may be listed as sorrel, and that kinda thing. The horses' names are webpage links to their own pages with more pictures and info.

*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Echos of My Destiny (HOF)[/SIZE]*

2004 33” AMHR / AMHA smoky silver black stallion – co-owned with Erica Killion – National Champion / Many Time Grand / Halter Hall of Fame

Grandson of both Alvadars Double Destiny and Little Kings Buck Echo

Sire is palomino, Dam is smokey black






*[SIZE=12pt]Edgewood Skip To My Lou[/SIZE]*

1994 AMHA/AMHR silver dapple pinto with sabino brood mare – halter championships – push button driving horse

Sire is dapple chestnut, Dam is black






*[SIZE=12pt]Harmony Hill’s Harvest Gold[/SIZE]*

1999 AMHR 34” palomino dun or silver bay dun brood mare – halter and driving championships

Sire and Dam both listed as Palomino






*[SIZE=12pt]Harrell’s Rowdys Reflection of Hope[/SIZE]*

2002 33.5” AMHA/AMHR Silver Dapple with Sabino mare – Halter Grand Champion – Daughter of Cross Countrys Rowdys Reflection

Sire is buckskin (silver buckskin?), Dam listed as sorrel






*[SIZE=12pt]Harrell’s Flirting With Perfection[/SIZE]*

2006 AMHA/AMHR Silver Buckskin Show Filly – Halter Champion – Rowdy and Buckeroo breeding (Daughter of Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow)

Sire is perlino, Dam is silver dapple "Hope" shown above






*[SIZE=12pt]Tibb’s Sundowner (HOF)[/SIZE]*

1998 34" AMHR Silver Bay Gelding / Halter Hall of Fame / Multi National Champion / 20x Grand

Grandson of Boones Little Andy -- He's my hoofed teddy bear

Sire is sorrel, dam is silver bay dun but colored nearly exactly like my "Goldie" above






*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me's Skippin Miracle[/SIZE]*

2003 31.5” AMHR Silver Chestnut Sabino Roan Gelding – First “Home Bred Foal”

Shown as a yearling to multiple championships

Sire is palomino, dam is silver dapple "Lou" above


----------



## Lisa Strass (Oct 23, 2007)

The horse in my avatar, B&L's Rock "E" Red Alert, is a silver bay. His sire, Bar G's Rock "E", a bay can be seen at Wall Street Shetlands and Miniatures. I've seen Redi's mother in person and even have a photo of her somewhere, but I can't remember if she's just a plain sorrel (hiding silver) or a silver bay.


----------



## River1018 (Oct 23, 2007)

River Wood's Rapid Inquisitor yearling stallion who is silver dapple (dam is a sorrel/white pinto)






Also

River Wood Rapid's Dolly May yearling filly who is silver bay (dam is a bay/white pinto)






They both have the same sire (pictured below) who is a silver bay


----------



## SirenFarms (Oct 23, 2007)

the horse im my avatar Dell Tera's Long Term #2 he is a silver dapple splash tovero. His sire Dell Tera's Checkers is a chesnut splash overo and his dam Dell Tera's Karen was a silver dapple


----------



## cowgurl_up (Oct 23, 2007)

T's Dressed To A Tee






Sire's a Black and White Pinto

Dam's a Sorrel (must be hiding silver!)


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 23, 2007)

: aw

very nice looking silvers

thanks for sharing.


----------



## Loess Hills (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's our two girls who have both been lab-tested to carry the silver dilution gene (nZ). Both mother and daughter are Heterozygous for silver.........which means it is a dominant trait.

Hobby Knolls Nellie Image.....registered as a red roan. Dam was sorrel, sire was gray.





Loess Hills Aces Silk N Sassy.......AMHA registered her as a palomino......but I believe she is silver bay? Dam was red roan, sire is homozygous for black.


----------



## Devon (Oct 23, 2007)

Mark Of Zorro Silver Dapple Pinto.

Dam:

Silver Dapple
















Sire:

Bay Tovero











Zorro:


----------



## Buckskin gal (Oct 23, 2007)

This is one of our silver bays. His sire is a bay and dam is a sorrel pinto which carries silver gene.


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 23, 2007)

Here is A & R Mini Bugatties Evening Star, aka Melody in all her fuzzyness :bgrin Her sire is Sierra Dawn Unos Bugattie. I am new to the color thing but I think he is a dapple gray or something to that effect. PLEASE correct me if I am wrong. Her Dam is Kickapoos Hot Tamale. I was told she is a chestnut sabino.


----------



## ANDROMEDA FARM (Oct 23, 2007)

Here are Andromeda Farm's silver:

This is our silver bay dun herd sire. dam - silver dun; sire - sorrel.











His first 2 fillies:

This is our silver black. Dam - Bay; Sire - Silver Bay Dun






I think she is a silver buckskin dun. Dam - Palamino; Sire - Silver Bay Dun






This is our silver black coming 2 year old colt. Dam - Silver Dun; Sire - Palamino






:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Thanks for looking.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Oct 24, 2007)

We only have one silver, currently, but we do also have a red mare that carries silver.

Redrock Neon Starlight, a silver dapple minimal splash mare:






Her sire, Colorworlds Neon Knight , a red sabino:






Her dam, East Acres Starry Night (owned by Becky on the Forum), a silver dapple splash overo:


----------



## CritterCountry (Oct 24, 2007)

Here is my Sable...her parents were both black silvers.


----------



## twister (Oct 24, 2007)

Here are my silvers:

Munchie - silver bay






Cross Country All That Jazz - silver dapple son of Redboy






OnTheBit Silk Lilly - silver bay






Collage of Carrie - think she is going to be silver dapple


----------



## CheyAut (Oct 29, 2007)

My silver buckskin mare, HRK Kates Chocolat Creme de Coco (Ee Aa Crcr Zz):











Her sire is a black and white pinto, her mom looks just like Cocoa but is also dun.

my silver chesnut mare, Landrys Cowboys Diamonds & Rubys (ee aa ZZ):






Her sire is the palomino (hiding silver) Del's Cowboy. I'm unsure of her dam's color, as I don't go by what they're listed as. I have yet to find a photo of her. Obviously had silver.

And my silver black gelding, Cruiser. He is unregistered, and I have no clue what color his parents are. He, however, is Ee aa Zz crcr:











Jessi


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 29, 2007)

wub Very nice looking minis.

thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 29, 2007)

Our silver buckskin yearling filly; dam is a silver bay, sire is a buckskin

Foal coat:






Winter Weanling:






As a yearling:


----------



## Dona (Oct 29, 2007)

bjpurpura said:


> Here is A & R Mini Bugatties Evening Star, aka Melody in all her fuzzyness :bgrin Her sire is Sierra Dawn Unos Bugattie. I am new to the color thing but I think he is a dapple gray or something to that effect. PLEASE correct me if I am wrong. Her Dam is Kickapoos Hot Tamale. I was told she is a chestnut sabino.


Here are some photos of Kickapoo's Hot Tamale as a weanling (before I sold her). Yes, she was a chestnut...and even tho she was never tested by me, I do believe she carried both Sabino and Silver, as her sire, Hemlock Brooks CockRobin passed both of those genes to many of his get.


----------



## mmmorgans (Oct 29, 2007)

I have several silver dapple horses. Here is one - her name is Triple K's Copys Porcelain Doll. Her father (my stallion) is black with white socks - not sure what colour her mother is.


----------



## Bluerocket (Oct 30, 2007)

Here is my silver gelding Platinum. He does not have any dapples. I call his color Chocolate.

Not Clipped (summer coat)











Rough Clipped (spring - first clipping when its too cold to clip off all the hair)






Platinum's sire is Alvadar's Double Destiny (silver buckskin) whose sire (Little Kings Buckeroo Times Two) is Buckskin and whose dam (Mini Bits Shady Lady) is Black.

Platinum's dam is Double A Midnight Princess (Black) by Little King's Blackberry out of AA Little Fannie Belle (both Black)


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow thanks for posting these pics! It is nice to see Melody's mommie as a baby herself







Dona said:


> bjpurpura said:
> 
> 
> > Here is A & R Mini Bugatties Evening Star, aka Melody in all her fuzzyness :bgrin Her sire is Sierra Dawn Unos Bugattie. I am new to the color thing but I think he is a dapple gray or something to that effect. PLEASE correct me if I am wrong. Her Dam is Kickapoos Hot Tamale. I was told she is a chestnut sabino.
> ...


----------

